# 100 Most Difficult Piano Pieces



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

I decided to post this in general because the keyboard discussion section is rather dead.

Note that the purpose of this kind of content is not to glorify virtuosic technique, but rather to simply take a look at how the various dozens of composers apply virtuoso technique into creating music.

Hopefully it can generate some interesting discussion over the use of technique and perhaps everybody can hear some new repertoire that they may not have prior knowledge of.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I realize the list is approximate and rather subjective, that said, seeing nothing by Beethoven or Liszt in the top 10 other than the transcription of Beethoven's 9th is surprising to me. I thought the Hammerklavier would be higher than 31. 

I didn't realize Ives sonatas were that difficult, also didn't think Bartok's etudes would be considered more difficult than Debussy's.

My favorite 3 works from the list:

1) Bach - Goldberg Variations
2) Ravel - Gaspard de la Nuit
3) Brahms - Handel Variations


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

This is the list:

100. Schumann Fantasiestucke Op.12 (1823) 0:04 
99. Franck Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue (1884) 0:39
98. Beethoven Variations on a theme of Diabelli (1823) 1:10
97. Ravel Toccata (1917) 1:35
96. Bach-Busoni Toccata and Fugue in D minor (1900) 1:56
95. Schubert Wanderer Fantasy (1822) 2:17
94. Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition Suite (1874) 2:42
93. Prokofiev Toccata (1912) 3:07
92. Liszt S.141 Paganini Etude No.3 La Campanella (1851) 3:34
91. Schumann Variations on a Theme of Beethoven (1831) 4:01
90. Clementi Toccata (1784) 4:24
89. Liszt Dante Sonata (1849) 4:48
88. Schumann Symphonic Etudes (1834) 5:11
87. Czerny Toccata (1823) 5:59
86. Chopin Ballade No.4 (1843) 6:20
85. Prokofiev Sonata No.4 (1917) 7:25
84. Chopin Variations on Là ci darem la mano (1827) 7:48
83. Rachmaninov Op.23 Preludes (1903)—No.9 8:15
82. Bach Goldberg Variations (1741) 8:35
81. Chopin Etudes Op.10 (1829)—No.1 8:55 —No.2 9:13
80. Bach-Busoni Chaconne (1892) 9:32
79. Chopin Sonata No.3 (1844) 10:03
78. Schumann Sonata No.3 (1836) 10:37
77. Bach-Busoni Toccata, Adagio and Fugue in C major (1900) 11:04 
76. Scriabin Vers la flamme (1914) 11:26
75. d’Indy Piano Sonata (1907) 11:46 
74. Schumann Carnaval Suite (1834) 12:12
73. Chopin Sonata No.2 (1839) 12:36
72. Granados Goyescas Suite (1911) 13:00 
71. Bortkiewicz Sonata No.1 (1903) 13:22
70. Brahms Sonata No.3 (1853) 13:58 
69. Debussy Preludes (1915)—No.24 Feux d'artifice 14:19 
68. Schumann Sonata No.1 (1835) 14:52
67. Decaux Clairs de Lune (1903) 15:19
66. Saint-Saëns Etudes (1877) —No.1 15:49 —No.2 16:13 
65. Schumann Fantasy in C (1836) 16:47
64. Rachmaninov Sonata No.1 (1908) 17:32
63. Albeniz Iberia Suite (1909) 17:56 
62. Reubke Piano Sonata (1857) 18:19 
61. Rachmaninov Etudes-Tableaux (1917)—Op.33 No.5 18:49 —Op.39 No.6 19:16 
60. Rachmaninov Variations on a Theme of Chopin (1903) 19:36
59. Stanchinsky Sketches (1913) 20:02
58. Schumann Toccata (1833) 20:29
57. Chopin Etudes Op.25 (1835) —No.6 21:20 —No.11 21:38
56. Alkan Le Festin d'Esope (1857) 22:18 
55. Liszt Sonata in B Minor (1853) 22:33 
54. Medtner Piano Sonata Op.25 No.2 Night Wind (1911) 22:56 
53. Lyapunov Transcendental Etudes (1905) —No.11 23:26
52. Dukas Piano Sonata (1900) 23:44 
51. Wagner-Liszt Tannhauser Overture (1849) 24:09
50. Balakirev Islamey (1869) 24:31 
49. Liszt Reminiscences de Don Juan (1841) 24:57
48. Ornstein Sonata No.4 (1918) 25:54
47. Liszt Totentanz (1865) 26:17 
46. Reger Variations and Fugue on a theme of Telemann (1914) 26:36
45. Liszt Reminiscences de Huguenots (1836) 26:56
44. Liszt Scherzo und Marsch (1851) 27:24 
43. Brahms Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Handel (1861) 27:53
42. Alkan Sonata "Le Quatre Ages" (1847) —1st movement 28:19 —2nd movement 28:39
41. Scriabin Etudes Op.65 (1912) —No.1 29:10 —No.3 29:31
40. Rachmaninov Sonata No.2 1st version (1813) 29:45
39. Myaskovsky Sonata No.2 (1912) 30:10 
38. Brahms 5 Studies (1869) —Study No.1 30:38 
37. Godowsky Piano Sonata (1911) 31:20
36. Brahms Variations on a Theme of Paganini (1863) —Book I 31:48 —Book II 32:13
35. Schoenberg Drei Klavierstucke (1909) 32:30 
34. Czerny Grand Sonata Op.268 (1831) 32:48 
33. Schmitt “Ombres” suite (1917) 33:12 
32. Debussy Etudes (1915) —No.7 33:34 
31. Beethoven Sonata No.29 “Hammerklavier” (1818) 33:57
30. Alkan Scherzo Focoso (1847) 34:21 
29. Alkan Symphony for Solo Piano (1857) 34:52
28. Liszt Etudes S.137 (1839) —No.4 35:26—No.5 35:43 —No.12 35:58
27. Liszt Fantasy on La Clochette (1834) 36:14
26. Berlioz-Liszt Symphonie Fantastique (1833) 36:35
25. Feinberg Sonata No.4 (1918) 37:00
24. Liszt Spanish Fantasy (1854) 37:31
23. Alkan Etude Op.39 No.1 “Comme le vent” (1857) 37:59
22. Alkan Le Preux (1844) 38:30 
21. Bartok Etudes Op.18 (1918) —Etude No.1 39:14 —Etude No.3 39:35
20. Scriabin Sonatas —No.5 (1907) 40:40 *marked incorrectly as No.8 in the video—No.7 (1911) 40:11 —No.8 39:53 *marked incorrectly as No.5 in the video
19. Ravel Gaspard de la Nuit (1908) 41:02
18. Liszt Paganini Etudes S.140 (1838) —No.4b 41:48 —No.6 42:09
17. Roslavets Sonata No.2 (1916) 42:34 
16. Alkan Trois Grandes Études (1838) —Introduction, Variations et Finale 42:54 —Mouvement semblable et perpetuel 43:19 
15. Szymanowski Etudes (1916) —Etude No.10 43:40 —Etude No.12 44:04
14. Godowsky Studies on Chopin (1913) —Study No.4 44:35 —Study No.36 44:54 —Study No.47 45:20
13. Roslavets Sonata No.1 (1914) 45:42
12. Reger Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Bach (1904) 46:08
11. Szymanowski Sonata No.2 (1910) 46:30
10. Mereaux Etudes (1855) —No.45 46:49 —No.60 47:07
9. Ives Five Take-offs for Piano (1909) 47:32
8. Feinberg Sonata No.3 (1917) 48:04
7. Alkan Concerto for Solo Piano (1857) —1st movement 48:36 —3rd movement 48:49
6. Ives Sonata No.1 (1909) —3rd movement 49:16 —4th movement 49:38
5. Szymanowski Piano Sonata No.3 (1917) 50:01
4. Sorabji Fantaisie-Espagnole (1919) 50:30
3. Beethoven-Liszt Symphony No.9 (1865) 51:06
2. Busoni Fantasia Contrappuntistica (1910) 52:23
1. Ives Sonata No.2 “Concord” (1915)


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

In terms of pure physical "technique" (which is what the video seems to be about) Bach goldberg variations aren't really that hard to play - there are no crazy leaps or stretches unlike many other pieces listed in the video, and the particular passage of Bach cited in the video is just pre-Romantic style fast fingerwork that "fits neatly" under the hands. (I'm not talking about "making proper nuances with musicality" or anything like that).

This is unplayable:




this is the 10th piece of the 1837 grandes etudes, which Liszt later revised (simplified the technique and refined the musical expressions) in 1852 and published as "transcendental etudes".


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> In terms of pure physical "technique" (which is what the video seems to be about) Bach goldberg variations aren't really that hard to play - there are no crazy leaps or stretches unlike many other pieces listed in the video, and the particular passage of Bach cited in the video is just pre-Romantic style fast fingerwork that "fits neatly" under the hands. (I'm not talking about "making proper nuances with musicality" or anything like that).
> 
> This is unplayable:
> 
> ...


In my opinion the Goldberg Variations are the most difficult single work by Bach barring others not written specifically for the keyboard (such as the Art of Fugue). For the sake of variety I wanted to represent something from the Baroque area.

And the 1837 Etudes are as a whole listed at spot number 28. The 10th piece does not seem to be the most difficult in the set.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice video! Slightly disheartened to see the Goldbergs on there since I just started the quixotic quest of attempting to learn them My jaw literally dropped wide open when I saw the score for that first Saint-Saëns etude.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Nice video! Slightly disheartened to see the Goldbergs on there since I just started the quixotic quest of attempting to learn them My jaw literally dropped wide open when I saw the score for that first Saint-Saëns etude.


Well the length of the Goldbergs itself should be terrifying! And I do believe some of the variations, especially the hand-crossing ones, are very difficult.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Marc-Andre Hamelin, considered the most technically perfect like around Horowitz's level or higher according to some (and who's recorded Godowsky's etudes), said this composer named Amédée Méreaux, who wrote 60 etudes, as the most difficult and makes Alkan look like nothing. I recall it has some stuff like the same hand plays a trill on a pinky and ring finger and a melody with the other fingers.

Here is the interview.

https://ethaniverson.com/interviews/interview-with-marc-andre-hamelin/

He mentioned this one in particular.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> Marc-Andre Hamelin, considered the most technically perfect like around Horowitz's level or higher according to some (and who's recorded Godowsky's etudes), said this composer named Amédée Méreaux, who wrote 60 etudes, as the most difficult and makes Alkan look like nothing. I recall it has some stuff like the same hand plays a trill on a pinky and ring finger and a melody with the other fingers.
> 
> Here is the interview.
> 
> ...


Yes, these etudes are ranked at number 10 in the video. Unfortunately there are no suitable human recordings for etude 24 so I had to use other etudes instead.


----------



## Sequentia (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorabji's _Fantaisie espagnole_ shouldn't be nowhere near as high on such a list. If pieces from 1920 are included, his Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2 would make far better picks, though the Third Sonata of 1922 is at least an order of magnitude above them.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

Sequentia said:


> Sorabji's _Fantaisie espagnole_ shouldn't be nowhere near as high on such a list. If pieces from 1920 are included, his Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 and 2 would make far better picks, though the Third Sonata of 1922 is at least an order of magnitude above them.


Yes, I agree that Sorabji's 1st Sonata is more difficult. However, no good recording of it was available for me to use in the video, at least not at the time.

Again, this is not an objective or perfect ranking by any means. Just a little bit of entertainment.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> In terms of pure physical "technique" (which is what the video seems to be about) Bach goldberg variations aren't really that hard to play - there are no crazy leaps or stretches unlike many other pieces listed in the video, and the particular passage of Bach cited in the video is just pre-Romantic style fast fingerwork that "fits neatly" under the hands. (I'm not talking about "making proper nuances with musicality" or anything like that).
> ...


That really isn't what makes the Goldberg Variations difficult, or any of Bach really. What's tough is the *precision* required. With most of these other pieces a clunker here or there can probably be covered up with the pedal or sheer volume of sound, or the unfamiliarity with the music itself. With Bach one clunker and the whole thing comes tumbling down. It's the same with Mozart, but the textures are much more intricate and dense in Bach.


> This is unplayable:


I beg to differ. Someone's playing it.  You have to wonder about the "value" of such music. There aren't very many in the top ten or twenty that are sort of "universally" admired as simply great music. A lot of this is obscure...for a reason.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Personally I don't know why anyone would take the time to learn one of those Liszt pieces hammeredklavier posted. The use of octaves there sounded so unimaginative and cheap to me. I know Liszt has some decent works though too.

I've been listening to Pogorelich's _Gaspard de la Nuit_ a lot lately, a masterful performance of a masterpiece. The music is so imaginative, certainly one of Ravel's best works.

I do like those Ives Sonatas as well. Crazy works, but good.


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

tdc said:


> Personally I don't know why anyone would take the time to learn one of those Liszt pieces hammeredklavier posted. The use of octaves there sounded so unimaginative and cheap to me. I know Liszt has some decent works though too.
> 
> I've been listening to Pogorelich's _Gaspard de la Nuit_ a lot lately, a masterful performance of a masterpiece. The music is so imaginative, certainly one of Ravel's best works.
> 
> I do like those Ives Sonatas as well. Crazy works, but good.


The Ives 2nd is played pretty commonly now (as far as contemporary piano sonatas go) but the 1st is hardly ever recorded. Which is a shame, because I find the 1st to be just as ingenious as the 2nd-perhaps a bit more scattered in its ideas, but quite brilliant for its time. The way that the 4th movement incorporates African-American spirituals is something that is quite unprecedented in piano sonatas.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

consuono said:


> That really isn't what makes the Goldberg Variations difficult, or any of Bach really. What's tough is the *precision* required. With most of these other pieces a clunker here or there can probably be covered up with the pedal or sheer volume of sound, or the unfamiliarity with the music itself. With Bach one clunker and the whole thing comes tumbling down. It's the same with Mozart, but the textures are much more intricate and dense in Bach.
> I beg to differ. Someone's playing it.  You have to wonder about the "value" of such music. There aren't very many in the top ten or twenty that are sort of "universally" admired as simply great music. A lot of this is obscure...for a reason.


Yes, that's why I said that playing the notes themselves isn't actually that hard, (I wasn't talking about nuances in terms of musicality or clarity) like Mozart. . Look at all those partitas, WTC, and other pieces. All Bach belongs in the pre-Romantic style category of "fitting neatly under the hands". Textures are mostly about holding notes down with fingers. (staccato, tenuto, etc) It's mostly about sight-reading and (I mean, come on) that isn't rocket science either. I'm not sure about Bach being "FAR MORE intricate and dense", if we look at the chromaticism of Mozart K.394, 396, 397, 475, 511, 533, 540, 608 (the piano transcription by Clementi), etc. most Bach fugues are 3, 4-voices and there are also many preludes that consist of simple repeating figures (not in a bad way). I don't find your argument particularly logical, it's like saying Bach is straight-forward because the use of dynamics is almost nil. I also talked about how the C sharp minor from WTC I consists of 5-voices, but the figure below is somewhat used like an 18th century "accompaniment figure" in each bar once its subject enters.
View attachment 141752


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

> "fitting neatly under the hands"


That phrase is so subjective as to be meaningless.


> I'm not sure about Bach being "FAR MORE intricate and dense"


I am.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Adolf Von Henselt's piano concerto seems crazy difficult as well, as do some of the Etudes.


----------

